# MMC/SD - PIC



## Kim_of_the_river (Mar 7, 2007)

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto de comunicacion entre un pic 16f876 y una tarjeta multimedia.

El caso que el protocolo es muy lioso, tengo los ultimos numeros de resistor pero no esta muy bien explicado. Alguien ha intentando comunicarse con la SD con éxito?.

Gracias


----------



## ceanbumo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola.

Mira yo estoy en la misma. Lo que mas he encontrado es la comunicación con targeta MMC(Multi Media Card). Pero la única solución que encuentro por el momento, es comprar modulos que te hacer ese trabajo específico.

He encontrado dos lugares:
1.-http://www.ghielectronics.com/products.php
y elige el "uALFAT OEM Board with SD connecto" dice que vale como 40 dolares.

2.-http://www.sparkfun.com/
y elige el "Logomatic Serial SD Datalogger" dice que vale como 60 dolares.

Son buenos esos productos. Pero si estas pensando en aplicaciones de bajo costo, no te serviran mucho que digamos. En todo cado en esas página existen mas productos que te pueden servir algún día.

En una pagina alemana encontré como comunicarme con una targeta MMC con una PIC. 
http://www.cc5x.de/MMC/

Bueno, espero que esto te sirva.

Atte Ceanbumo.
Santiago, Chile.


----------



## esp_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

yo tambien estoy haciendo el proyecto. en la página de microchip encontré un código (aún no lo he provado) y cómo hacer las conexiones.

el código está aquí:
http://www.microchipc.com/sourcecode/PIC_CCS_C_MMC_card.zip

los esquemas de las conexiones no sé la dirección exacta


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 30, 2007)

Holaa!
Mira, en este enlace creo que entre tanto hay de todo y mucho más. Está ene sta misma sección de foro. (Microcontroladores).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/lecto-grabador-tarjetas-mmc-sd-microsd-pic16f877a-8177/

Eso si que no intentes leer o grabar MMC en assembler eh? O sea, eso todavía no es tan difícil, pero hacer un sistema FAT en assembler, uuuuuhh noo! jaja.

Suerte


----------

